# First horse worries



## Lacuna (5 February 2015)

So we've looked at the costs of owning a horse and drawn up a budget and I've found a great looking yard. Now I'm getting a bit wobbly cos I'm actually looking at adverts and contacting potential ones.

Slight apprehension is dawning at the prospect of actually going to try out horses in the flesh and the responsibility of looking after one full time. Any tips for keeping a level head in these situations greatly appreciated! I don't want to fall into any obvious traps and I'm getting a bit giddy from the whole idea of having my own after just having shares for years on end. 

I know I can do it but still worry about it all falling apart after a week or so. This may not make much sense but needed to let it out.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 February 2015)

My main bit of advice is don't overhorse yourself.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (5 February 2015)

its normal to worry a little bit. It is a big responsibility after all - my friend likens it to bringing home a new baby for the first time!  

Trying them out, well, take someone experienced with you. Don't make a decision on the spot, take a little time to think it over and get a vetting done when you find the one. 

Once you get them home, its normal for the horse to be a bit unsettled and maybe not seem like the horse you tried for the first few days or even weeks. Don't worry if this happens. As long as there are no major red flags, get him/her into a good routine and spend time just getting to know each other and I am sure you will find things settle into a good rythym and in no time it will feel like its always been this way!  

Very best of luck - we need pics when you get your new neddy!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (5 February 2015)

Good advice already given..definitely take your time and don't get swept along by an enthusiastic seller. Try not to get too excited about the horse you are viewing and only get on if you feel absolutely right. Don't be pressurised into making a decision immediately and use a vet before you buy. When new horsey is home  there is usually a settling in period so don't be discouraged if things don't go swimmingly from the start...relax and enjoy when the right one comes along.


----------



## Morgan123 (5 February 2015)

YAY soooooo exciting!! Congratulations!! Just enjoy it. The best introduction you can do to prepare yourself for horse ownership is sharing, so you'll be fine. Horse shopping is the most fun thing in the world!! It might be worth asking yourself EXACTLY what it is you're worried about though, so you can address that. Is it the commitment? The idea of buying the wrong one? If you work out the exact concern you're having you can probably do something to mitigate it.

My advice to first time owners is always, make sure you budget in lessons. I've seen sooooooooo many people buy thier first horse and forget this, and then when you run into problems it's much harder to sort them out. It really helps to have a synmpathetic trainer helping you, whatever your level of riding.

Good luck! Let us all know how you get on. Enjoy it!


----------



## Morgan123 (5 February 2015)

Sorry and in terms of advice when horse shopping, hmmm - I'd say don't ever make a decision there and then, go home and think on it (so you're not swept up by the seller's enthusiasm, as someone else said!). And try and see the horse in as many situations as you can. 

The other thing i'd say is, if you're taking someone with you - just make sure you're completely happy too. There is obivously massive benefit in taking an experienced friend with you and everyone SHOULD do that, but i've also seen people buy a horse they're not sure of but that their experienced friend is, and end up overhorsed or with problems. Just take your time, it's a lot of money, and the right one is out there!


----------



## 9tails (5 February 2015)

I was worried about this when I started looking, my main concern was would I be able to drag myself out of bed at sparrow fart to do the horse before work.  Turns out I can't wait to get down there and this continues 7 years on.  I can't give you much advice about trying horses as I bought the first one even if on paper she was the worst match!  In terms of keeping, make sure you have enough hay and bedding at all times - at least a few bales of each in reserve.    If on DIY, buy decent tools and a sturdy barrow.  Minimum is shavings fork and broom, though I've accumulated loads of tools for different jobs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 February 2015)

Take an experienced level-headed friend who will remember that the horse is for you, not them.  Try the horse in as many situations as you can think of that you might want to ride in when you get your own horse.  Do not be persuaded to settle for any little niggles.  If the horse is not exactly what you are looking for it isn't the right one but the right one will be out there for you.  Do not be persuaded to get on the horse if you don't feel comfortable about it when the vendor is riding.


----------



## Fun Times (8 February 2015)

Faracat said:



			My main bit of advice is don't overhorse yourself. 

Click to expand...

This. Above anything else, this. ^^^^ Better to get something you will be bored of in a year's time than something that has crushed your confidence.


----------



## Lacuna (9 February 2015)

Many thanks to everyone who posted. Sorry not to reply sooner. I'll definitely bear all your points in mind.

just seen some adverts for possible ponies who look pretty appealing but they're all too far away to consider easily. The search continues


----------

